# Is my lobby HDR to vivid, need some comment



## carjunkman

Photo from my blog, need some comment. First time indoor HDR, ist it to vivid for you guys? anything? Feel free to comment even if you think this over.


----------



## Provo

Honest answer yes oversaturated and you have underexposed areas towards the ceiling fans and the tree


----------



## Shockey

It does look a bit dark and uneven. With HDR you can get away with a lot of saturation, this is on the edge.


----------



## carjunkman

Thanks guys.. I get the honest answer.. will improve on later photo


----------

